# Exhaust for 05 Max



## RVC (Aug 23, 2004)

Anyone know of a good exhaust (dual outlet) besides the Stillen for an 05 SE? Thanks.


----------



## PaL379 (Oct 11, 2004)

greddy sp II, magnaflows are a couple


----------

